

Where's the new "Who's hiring" thread? - digitalnalogika

whoishiring should have auto posted it an hour ago, if I'm right<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring<p>EDIT:
They've just been created:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2503209
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2503209
======
skue
I was just about to post the same question.

Anyone know who created the whoishiring account and how to contact them?

------
tomh-
Not sure what's up with the bot, but I just posted the topic just in case its
not online anymore: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2503069>

~~~
digitalnalogika
I've just found bot owner(s) contact details, can you delete that thread?

Quote:

"edit3: I will send the script as well as the password for the 'whoishiring'
account to several prominent HN users (tptacek, patio11, edw519 and pg/nickb)
for safekeeping."

EDIT:

I sent emails to first 3 guys. Hopefully one of them is around.

~~~
skue
You contacted one of them already?

~~~
digitalnalogika
Yes

